# Small cottage near Turriff



## Rebeccasuth (Jun 12, 2012)

Found this wee place as we were touring about enjoying the scenery!




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr




Untitled by Rebecciinabox, on Flickr


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 12, 2012)

Fab stuff, great little find


----------



## Seahorse (Jun 12, 2012)

Better than the average couter's cottage. Lovely.


----------



## Stussy (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice wee report, the place hasn't changed much since I was there last!


----------



## Walrus75 (Jun 18, 2012)

Seahorse said:


> Better than the average couter's cottage...


As Jessie Kesson once said _"It was cheaper for the farmer to install a new cottar every year than it was to get the roof repaired"_... well, she said it in broad NE dialect but you get the picture  . Looks in better nick than some of the ex-cottar hooses around here


----------



## Foz77 (Jun 24, 2012)

Love that second pic


----------

